# sand fleas help



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Are there sand fleas on the beach right now? does walmart sell frozen ones? Broxsons doesnt have them yet.. any store in navarre with sand fleas would be great.. thanks!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Buy a flea rake. I saw tons on the beach today.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Buy a flea rake. I saw tons on the beach today.


Ditto ... save yourself some money and rake your own. 

Here is a cool "sand-flea" link:


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks!! are the pomps out? will reds hit fleas? im an inshore guy going surf fishing for the 1st time saturday


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Flats15 said:


> Thanks!! are the pomps out? will reds hit fleas? im an inshore guy going surf fishing for the 1st time saturday


Pomps can't help but yes reds will eat sand fleas, the biggest red I've ever caught was on a sand flea the size of my pinky finger nail. Everything eats fleas.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Flats15 said:


> Thanks!! are the pomps out? will reds hit fleas? im an inshore guy going surf fishing for the 1st time saturday


This a great time of year to hit the surf. Pomps are out starting to make their fall migration. Plus, we have a resident pomp population too.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



steelhead said:


> JD7.62 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a flea rake. I saw tons on the beach today.
> ...


That was an awesome video


----------

